# Unicorn Poop Kitless



## Aces-High (Mar 5, 2021)

This is the first pen I have made on my mini lathe.  Starting to get the hang of the metal lathe...Nib is a #6 I bought from Turners warehouse, unknown make.


----------



## magpens (Mar 5, 2021)

Nice going !!

Now .... on your next pen .... use a blank with a decent name !!!


----------



## tgsponge1 (Mar 5, 2021)

very nicely done


----------



## Jim15 (Mar 5, 2021)

Great work.


----------



## Penultimate (Mar 5, 2021)

nice work, where did you get the blank?


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Curly (Mar 5, 2021)

In the Unicorn pasture of course. 

Your pen has a nice conformation.


----------



## SteveJ (Mar 5, 2021)

Very nice looking pen!


----------



## Aces-High (Mar 6, 2021)

Penultimate said:


> nice work, where did you get the blank?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app











						DiamondCast® Round Blanks
					

These blanks measure ~.81" x 6" and are perfect for kit pens or components of larger kitless projects. They are vertically cast and come with certificates of authenticity. Each blank contains real diamond dust for incredible sparkle and depth. If you're looking for slightly different figuring...




					www.mckenziepenworks.com


----------



## JackNapalm (Mar 6, 2021)

The colors in that came out great.  I have one of those blanks just waiting for the right pen. How did you get the colors to pop in that?  My blank seems very pale.


----------



## Penultimate (Mar 7, 2021)

Curly said:


> In the Unicorn pasture of course.
> 
> Your pen has a nice conformation.



Of course! [emoji23] 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Penultimate (Mar 7, 2021)

Aces-High said:


> DiamondCast® Round Blanks
> 
> 
> These blanks measure ~.81" x 6" and are perfect for kit pens or components of larger kitless projects. They are vertically cast and come with certificates of authenticity. Each blank contains real diamond dust for incredible sparkle and depth. If you're looking for slightly different figuring...
> ...



Thanks, I like Mackenzie blanks. At least I don’t have to go to the Unicorn pasture!


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## mark james (Mar 7, 2021)

First off the lathe...  Very impressive Jason!


----------



## RichAldrich (Mar 21, 2021)

Very Nice!


----------

